# First Chainsaw Carving



## BB Sig (Sep 4, 2017)

I have 8 acres and wanted to clear a new driveway. I had a tall "stump" I wanted to do something with. I am very pleased with this as my first carving. It is right at the entrance to my house. 

I made some mistakes but I am learning by doing!


----------



## Shanen Mannies (Sep 7, 2017)

I think you did a awesome job..


----------



## BB Sig (Sep 13, 2017)

Thanks!


----------



## Brian72 (Sep 17, 2017)

Nice job

Sent from my E6782 using Tapatalk


----------



## gunny100 (Oct 17, 2017)

nice 
can you carve me a hot girl wering a thong out of a tree stump


----------



## burtle (Nov 3, 2017)

looks very neat


----------



## Pawpaw5656 (Nov 8, 2017)

I'm just starting to carve also, not a pro but have a pretty good eye, I think you did pretty darn good!!


----------



## Jeff Lary (Dec 10, 2017)

great work


----------



## rarefish383 (Dec 12, 2017)

Cool!


----------



## Jennifer Moore (Dec 12, 2017)

That is pretty awesome do you make those for local companies


----------



## ArtB (Dec 13, 2017)

The chamfers all each letter are a nice touch. 

my left arm would be sore doing that much plunge cutting <G>


----------



## coutufr (Dec 13, 2017)

Waw ! I need to learn how to do that!!!


----------



## DaveyFace (Dec 25, 2017)

very nice! are you gonna seal it with something?


----------



## Bridog (Feb 28, 2018)

Nice. 

On your base make sure to angle your cuts so the water quickly drains away on all sides to last longer.


----------



## 1treeguy (Apr 16, 2018)

That's awesome! I need you to come out to my house....


----------



## BB Sig (Apr 17, 2018)

LOL. I'm about to cut it down unless someone with the same last name ends up buying the house! We decided to move to a bigger house with more acerage. I'm hoping/hinting that I NEED a bigger barn. She has agreed as long as she can get her suv into the garage. I think I can make that happen if I get a 40 x 60 barn!


----------



## CLASSIIILVR (Dec 9, 2018)

GREAT JOB! My first carving was way less legible! Haaa!


----------



## Eric Vogus (Dec 22, 2018)

BB Sig said:


> I have 8 acres and wanted to clear a new driveway. I had a tall "stump" I wanted to do something with. I am very pleased with this as my first carving. It is right at the entrance to my house.
> 
> I made some mistakes but I am learning by doing!
> 
> View attachment 599910


Very very cool. Love learning by doing. Great job.


----------

